# jumping spider



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 23, 2005)

hi, i found a couple of jumping spiders in my bathroom ( and i cant see any way of how they got in!?), they really interest me, i was wondering if anyone on here has kept any and anything they'd recommend.

also, what does it mean when they seal a cover of webbing over them? it did this after feeding, but also after probably a little stress.

here it is:





i read that there's only 4 species in UK so it should be easy to work out what it is, does anybody know? thanks


----------

